# Car Smoking Ban comes into Force!



## Tyler (2/10/15)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-34402622


----------



## MJ INC (2/10/15)

I have no problem with a law that doesn't allow someone to smoke cigarette's in a car with under 18's in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (2/10/15)

"...Nor will it apply to e-cigarettes..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (2/10/15)

Is this not already the case in the R of SA?
I must have the wrong info if its not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Coco (2/10/15)

Noddy said:


> Is this not already the case in the R of SA?



It is... The South African smoking laws were tightened even further in 2009 when the government banned smoking in partially enclosed public places such as covered patios, verandas, balconies, walkways and parking areas, as well as smoking in cars where there were children under the age of 12 present. Children under the age of 18 were also prohibited from entering designated smoking areas and purchasing cigarettes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

Hi @Coco and @MJ INC
You guys have been around for a while and have contributed greatly to this forum. Thanks
Would you be so kind as to grace us with some cool avatar pics!


(They make it easier to recognise who the poster is)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

